# Prayer for the Ayers family



## brownceluse (Jan 22, 2011)

A friend of mine lost their baby night before last. They had a miscairage last year, and she got preganant again. Everything was going great. They were going to induse labor Monday, but she went into labor night before last. She hasnt had any complications at all. Well she went into the hospital and they had to do an emergency C section, and the baby never took a breath. They are completly devastaded. No warning no nothing it just happened. It would have been their first. Thanks in advance for all your prayers. The baby's name is Trennan! Thanks yall!


----------



## WickedKwik (Jan 22, 2011)

Prayer's sent....


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 22, 2011)

I know that must be an awful feeling. Prayers for Trennan's parents sent from here,that God will comfort them as they grieve.


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 22, 2011)

Praying for this family and their loss..............RW


----------



## Sargent (Jan 22, 2011)

very sad... prayers to the family.


----------



## messenger (Jan 22, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## georgia357 (Jan 22, 2011)

Awful news to hear.  Prayers sent for Trennan's parents.


----------



## bravozulu1469 (Jan 23, 2011)

prayers sent, I think this is my daughters teacher, have not heard anything yet from anyone else at school


----------



## HawgWild23 (Jan 24, 2011)

very sad praying for them.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 24, 2011)

Sad indeed. My Prayers are added for them.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2012)

Mom and Dad are now proud parents of a beautiful little girl! I know this was an old post but thought you folks would like to hear the news. All is well!


----------



## Papa Bear (Dec 29, 2012)

Glad to hear the Lord answered their prayers!


----------



## MTMiller (Dec 30, 2012)

Congratulations to them both.  Its great to hear good news.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 31, 2012)

Fantastic.
God bless um.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Jan 9, 2013)

That is great to hear!


----------



## sniper22 (Jan 10, 2013)

Awesome news! The power of prayer is a great gift!!


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Jan 14, 2013)

Awesome! Glory to God!


----------

